# Chicago Tile Saw



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Texas Wax said:


> Table top tile saw, old large bath towel over the shoulder keeps you dry(er). Or as dry as most sliding table saws I've used.


I usually place a rag over the blade. It works pretty well and it doesn't require you to put a wet towel on you or have to lay it somewhere when you aren't using it.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Any specific brands to buy or steer clear of? 

Top 3 on Amazon are the Dewalt XP4 for $48, QEP Black Widow for $40 & the BOSCH Continuous Rim for $31.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

MattK said:


> Any specific brands to buy or steer clear of?
> 
> Top 3 on Amazon are the Dewalt XP4 for $48, QEP Black Widow for $40 & the BOSCH Continuous Rim for $31.


I use the QEP regularly. Had one on the HF and have one on my Dewalt.


----------

